# Best/Favorite modern martial arts movies



## Haakon

The question "what are the best martial arts films" comes up fairly often, and we see more or less the same 10 or 20 great films often from the 70's and 80's. Since that is covered what are your favorite (1, 5, 10 however many you want to list) modern martial arts movies? By 'modern' lets say movies released in 2000 or newer.

My list, not in order, would be:

Ip Man
Ip Man 2
Forbidden Kingdom
Blood and Bone
Shanghai Knights (corny, I know, but I liked it)
300
Karate Kid


----------



## Pedantix

* Chocolate. (Not _Chocolat, _but the one about the Autistic girl who learns MuyTai from watching Tony Ja films)
* Ong Bak (all 3 of them)
* The Protector
* Kung Fu Hustle
* The One
* Unleashed


----------



## Steve

Pedantix said:


> * Chocolate. (Not _Chocolat, _but the one about the Autistic girl who learns MuyTai from watching Tony Ja films)
> * Ong Bak (all 3 of them)
> * The Protector
> * Kung Fu Hustle
> * The One
> * Unleashed



Chocolate is one I just stumbled on by blind luck and really liked.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Trapper

My current favorites are -

13 Assassins
Shaolin 2011
Ip Man 2
Ip Man

And I am always looking for more..


----------



## Gentle Fist

Perfect Weapon


----------



## Haakon

Gentle Fist said:


> Perfect Weapon



Great movie, but no where near 2000+


----------



## billc

What is the time frame on Modern?  One of my favorite martial arts movies of all time was "The Challenge," with Toshiro Mifune and Scott Glenn.  I also really liked Jackie Chan's first foray into the American market with "The Big Brawl."  Do these count or do you mean more recently?


----------



## harlan

What constitutes 'martial'? 

In no specific order:

Bourne Series
Ip Man (#1)
Karate Kid (classic....and goju!)
Perfect Weapon (god...he was hot!  )
Any samurai movie with Toshiro Mifune (yes...even 'Red Sun')


----------



## Haakon

billcihak said:


> What is the time frame on Modern?





Haakon said:


> By 'modern' lets say movies released in 2000 or newer.



The Big Brawl was a good movie but 1980 is over 30 years ago now, not terribly modern even if it doesn't seem like that long ago to some of us.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

Haakon said:


> Great movie, but no where near 2000+


Maybe he was just counting the DVD release.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

OK, modern movies.

In no special order:

Black Belt (Kuro Obi)
Ong Bak 2
Fighter in the Wind
Fearless
Ip Man (1)
Kill Bill (1&2)
Merantau
13 Assassins

I'll probably think of more later.


----------



## MZH

Batman Begins 

 Dark Knight Rises.

RedBelt

1989 Ninja Turtles/


----------



## Aiki Lee

The Raid: Redemption was pretty cool too. Best martial arts movie of all time though?

Yojimbo, hands down.


----------

